# Did anyone ship stuff from China or Hong Kong to UAE?



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,


I am seriously planning to order stuff from these two countries. Did anyone order stuff from there ? Did it come as expected ?

Let me know your experience with it and customs.

Thanks,


----------



## qetadgzcb (Jan 29, 2010)

I've ordered cheap stuff from both over Ebay and they arrived without any problems.. But I ordered something from USA which never made it here  When I tried to check it with Empost, the guys told me that the regular Air Mail delivers only to PO boxes and not to your address.. And when I asked what was going to happen to my cargo, they simply said it'll be shipped back, but most probably!! So professional!

Btw the stuff from China & Hong Kong were shipped with the cheapest simple Air Mail as well but I'd provided the address of the hotel I was staying at including the PO Box number and perhaps it was delivered to the PO Box and the hotel guys picked it up and brought it to me, not sure!

Either use a PO Box number or go with the expensive services which guarantee delivery to your address..

Don't worry about the customs though.. If the declared value is over 200EUR(everyone is saying something different about the value but this is the most common one I've heard) you're supposed to pay 5% customs tax, nothing more.. But I've friends who brought stuff worth more than 1000USD without paying anything.. Most probably the guys at the customs are not really strict about this issue 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks, I was planning to import a laptop from Hong Kong.

You are right. It does worth going for higher cost of shipping. For US/UK you can setup an Aramex account they will deliver to you. I just got mine.

Thanks again


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My marine group does group buys from europe and from china. No problems from either and we even ship chemicals and other weird items. Items get here quickly but somehow it sometimes arrives thru the emirates postal service and not fedex or the other big box shipping guys ??


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i am sure you will do your research, but if you are going to get through the trouble of getting stuff shipped, then might as well do it from the US. At least the electronic stuff is cheaper in HK than Dubai, but it is in general wayyy cheaper in the US


----------

